# Signatures For Sale



## Lord Emergency

Highest bidder wins on that sig...there all staying the way they are...donate me points you bet and the sig is yours!

GSP









Mike Swick









Rampage









Josh Barnett









Justin Levans









Tito Ortiz









Diego Sanchez


----------



## BJJ Boy

Those are amazing. I think you could be possibly better then trey b


Oh man, you should write sample on the signatiure so no one steals it...

How many points are you looking for? I know you said highest bidder but what general area you lookin for?


----------



## Lord Emergency

BJJ Boy said:


> Those are amazing. I think you could be possibly better then trey b
> 
> 
> Oh man, you should write sample on the signatiure so no one steals it...
> 
> How many points are you looking for? I know you said highest bidder but what general area you lookin for?



anything..mostly around 800 starting


----------



## ForrestGriff46

Too bad these aint his. Ive seen them on another forum posted by someone else. They are all ripped.


----------



## Unseen

These are some badass Sigs man. If I had a premium accoun, I would certainly bid for that Rampage banner


----------



## BJJ Boy

ForrestGriff46 said:


> Too bad these aint his. Ive seen them on another forum posted by someone else. They are all ripped.



Post links..


----------



## ForrestGriff46

BJJ Boy said:


> Post links..



I cant find the thread but i know they are not his. If they are his then he should be able to change the text of some of those banners.


----------



## T.B.

I've seen some of these before...

*Swick*

http://www.subfighter.com/modules.p...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

*Levens*

http://www.subfighter.com/modules.p...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

*Sanchez*

http://www.subfighter.com/modules.p...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Tell me something...on that Dirty Sanchez sig, why would someone that's a member of MMA Forum, wanna rock a signature that says Sub Fighter in the back? C'mon...


----------



## VinceD

TREY B. said:


> I've seen some of these before...
> 
> *Swick*
> 
> http://www.subfighter.com/modules.p...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> 
> *Levens*
> 
> http://www.subfighter.com/modules.p...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> 
> *Sanchez*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.subfighter.com/modules.p...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php
> 
> Tell me something...on that Dirty Sanchez sig, why would someone that's a member of MMA Forum, wanna rock a signature that says Sub Fighter in the back? C'mon...


LOL! Oh man, Trey just owned this guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Emergency

no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere


----------



## BJJ Boy

Lord Emergency said:


> no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere



Yea, hes not lieing, most of them say his name on them.

Either they are his sigs or he just made a username based on the guy who made those sigs.


----------



## VinceD

Lord Emergency said:


> no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere


Well, if you did do these sigs, then good job. They are pretty nice.


----------



## T.B.

BJJ Boy said:


> Either they are his sigs or he just made a username based on the guy who made those sigs.


That's what I was going to say...



Lord Emergency said:


> no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere


Wow, neat.

But...the question still remains, why are you trying to auction off some signatures specifically made for another site, on our forum? It makes no sense.


----------



## BJJ Boy

TREY B. said:


> But...the question still remains, why are you trying to auction off some signatures specifically made for another site, on our forum? It makes no sense.



Yea, i agree, even if you want the points you have to make a commitment to one forum. Cause if you sell a sig at that forum and sell the same one at this forum...


----------



## ForrestGriff46

Lord Emergency said:


> no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere


The person who made it probably put your name on it because you requested it. 

If they are yours then put my name on the mike swick sig. blend it in behind one of the renders. Oh wait thats right your cant cause you they arent yours.


----------



## BJJ Boy

ForrestGriff46 said:


> The person who made it probably put your name on it because you requested it.
> 
> If they are yours then put my name on the mike swick sig. blend it in behind one of the renders. Oh wait thats right your cant cause you ripped it.



Dude, lay off.. Why is it so hard to believe that he made them. Like think about it, its not that hard to make them. 6 months of training on them youll be able to make them just like that.


----------



## ForrestGriff46

I do make my own. Ive seen your banners on this forum and they arent impressive so dont tell me how to make sigs. It takes alot longer than 6 months to make those he ripped.


So Lord Emergency are you gonna put my name on the banner?


----------



## BJJ Boy

ForrestGriff46 said:


> I do make my own. Ive seen your banners on this forum and they arent impressive so dont tell me how to make sigs. It takes alot longer than 6 months to make those he ripped.



Dude, SHUT UP. Before you open youre mouth think.

When did i tell you how to make a sig. Lol, are you trying to make fun of me, you saw my banner and it sucked eh? well , it was my 2nd attempt buddy.


----------



## brownpimp88

What brushes did you use on the Barnett one? That is some good work bro. And just wondering, did you use PSDS? If so were did u get them from?


----------



## Lord Emergency

brownpimp88 said:


> What brushes did you use on the Barnett one? That is some good work bro. And just wondering, did you use PSDS? If so were did u get them from?


No I really don't like PSDS but a great site for them is
http://www.psdprotocol.com/

As for brushes
http://deviart.deviantart.com/


----------



## ForrestGriff46

Im still waiting for you to change the text. Stop ignoring me and admit you ripped them.


----------



## asskicker

Lord Emergency said:


> no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere


That really proves nothing seeing as you could have easily made the screen name after you stole the pics from a member at sub fighter who had the name Lord Emergency.

But I really dont care where you got them. If you can make me a Fedor one thats as good as one of those Ill give you 50,000 points for it. My price is negotiable too.


----------



## brownpimp88

Lord Emergency said:


> No I really don't like PSDS but a great site for them is
> http://www.psdprotocol.com/
> 
> As for brushes
> http://deviart.deviantart.com/


Lol, I already use both of those, but thanks nonetheless.


----------



## Punishment 101

we cant have graphics in our sig ? that sucks big time

I really dig the tito and page sigs , good job to whoever made em


----------



## Chunkyluv360

Ive seen the Barnnet and the Ortiz banners posted on another forum. Since they are in alot of diffrent styles i guess they were made by a bunch of diffrent people.


----------



## asskicker

Chunkyluv360 said:


> Ive seen the Barnnet and the Ortiz banners posted on another forum. Since they are in alot of diffrent styles i guess they were made by a bunch of diffrent people.


Ive seen that GSP one all over the place.


----------



## brownpimp88

^ Well it is likely that if he posted them on Subfighter, that a lot of people would rip them from there...


----------



## Ydftball61

Lord Emergency said:


> Highest bidder wins on that sig...there all staying the way they are...donate me points you bet and the sig is yours!
> 
> GSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Swick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Barnett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Levans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tito Ortiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diego Sanchez



HEY! I made that swick one on subfighter hahaha not you! Yours are all better than that one ne way why would u need to be trying to sell mine hah.


----------



## Ydftball61

Lord Emergency said:


> no I posted them on subfighte rofr competitions....the Diego Sachez one saysLord Emrgency..ohh and look at my username hmmm what a resembalence and the rest should have my mark somewhere


not the swick one ya jerk hahah. 

Subfighter.com MMA Signatures and MMA Wallpaper For You

Its really funny that you ripped that early sig off. Why? You make better ones than me for the most part ne way.


----------



## Ydftball61

In lord's defense im pretty positive he did the rest of them.


----------



## allrampage

What do points do anyways? What are they good for?


----------

